# A XMAS week at Marriott's Kauai's Beach Club Resort 80% discount



## goodjobwm (Nov 22, 2021)

This is your chance to get this last minute deal to stay a week at gorgeous, ocean front Marriott's Kauai's Beach Club Resort for a fraction of its cost. 

Location: Marriott's Kauai's Beach Club Resort in Lihue, Kauai, Hawaii
Check-in: Friday December 17th, 2021 
Check-out: Friday December 24th, 2021 
Unit size: 1 bedroom, 2 baths, mini-kitchen + Marriott amenities. 
It can accommodate up to 4 people with a king size bed and a queen sofa bed. 
You might be lucky to have a room with ocean front view and see the cruise ship  going in and out the harbor. 
Asking: $800 for this entire week including all taxes compared to $6000 for week if booking on Expedia.
Free shuttle to the resort. No need to have car rental if not want.
Moreover, Southwest airline has fares for sale, less than $450 / ticket from SJC - LIH


----------



## eldeindi (Nov 23, 2021)

I am interested, I sent a DM for renting


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 23, 2021)

yes, it's still available. 
I replied your DM.
You can call / text me at 408-692-4448.
Thanks


----------



## Holiday77 (Nov 26, 2021)

goodjobwm said:


> This is your chance to get this last minute deal to stay a week at gorgeous, ocean front Marriott's Kauai's Beach Club Resort for a fraction of its cost.
> 
> Location: Marriott's Kauai's Beach Club Resort in Lihue, Kauai, Hawaii
> Check-in: Friday December 17th, 2021
> ...



Are you able to shift the dates a little?


----------



## Dsaenz1987 (Nov 30, 2021)

goodjobwm said:


> This is your chance to get this last minute deal to stay a week at gorgeous, ocean front Marriott's Kauai's Beach Club Resort for a fraction of its cost.
> 
> Location: Marriott's Kauai's Beach Club Resort in Lihue, Kauai, Hawaii
> Check-in: Friday December 17th, 2021
> ...


Interested.  Is this still available?


----------

